# How do I show my apprenticeship hours that I earned to my future employers?



## green7766 (Jul 22, 2011)

I worked a couple jobs for this independent electrician and all I have is some time cards that he gave me. As far as pay, I got paid in cash for all of our residential work. I want to apply for another job, but they are looking for at least 2 to 3yrs experience. I have about 2 1/2 yrs under my apprenticeship. The electrician that I used to work for is licensed and he told me to tell my new employer to give him a call.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

There is a form from the state that the license holder you worked under will need to fill out and sign under penalties of perjury to vouch for your hours. I've always heard of it being referred to as "the green sheet", not sure what the real name for it is.

This is the form you will need to eventually submit to the state when applying for the licensing exam. It will have all of your hours from all of the various contractors you have worked for and is how you prove your 8000 hours of OJT.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Don't take cash.It will mess you up in the future,not having a record of employment.You need a paper trail for SSI,hours worked,ect.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

When I worked open shop I asked for a reference letter, when I left. Every firm was more than happy to oblige. All they had to do was state start day to date of discharge.


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

regarding cash payments, it is illegal for an employer to pay you cash, so no need to post your illegal activity on the internet.:thumbup:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Form 272. 

Without it you're screwed when you go to apply for your license exam.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

thegoldenboy said:


> Form 272.
> 
> Without it you're screwed when you go to apply for your license exam.


They won’t accept letters of recommendation, detailing your time in the trade?

Time for the poster to get a stack of 272’s and hit the bricks.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

brian john said:


> They won’t accept letters of recommendation, detailing your time in the trade?
> 
> Time for the poster to get a stack of 272’s and hit the bricks.


A potential employer may accept a letter of recommendation from a previous employer. As far as logging your hours spent in the trade on a legitimate basis, you need to have this form filled out when you submit your application for your exam. You need to have one form per every work period/employer.

Page 20: https://candidate.psiexams.com/bull...actionname=83&bulletinid=114&bulletinurl=.pdf

When it comes time to buckle down and get your license, the board won't accept a letter of recommendation.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

thegoldenboy said:


> A potential employer may accept a letter of recommendation from a previous employer. As far as logging your hours spent in the trade on a legitimate basis, you need to have this form filled out when you submit your application for your exam. You need to have one form per every work period/employer.
> 
> Page 20: https://candidate.psiexams.com/bull...actionname=83&bulletinid=114&bulletinurl=.pdf
> 
> When it comes time to buckle down and get your license, the board won't accept a letter of recommendation.


What if a contractor comes from out of state to obtain a license?

In VA,MD and DC letters stating time are the way.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

brian john said:


> What if a contractor comes from out of state to obtain a license?
> 
> In VA,MD and DC letters stating time are the way.


I think what you're asking for can be found in 13.13:

http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=ocaterm...=dpl_boards_el_cmr_237cmr1300&csid=Eoca#13.13


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

thegoldenboy said:


> I think what you're asking for can be found in 13.13:
> 
> http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=ocaterm...=dpl_boards_el_cmr_237cmr1300&csid=Eoca#13.13


Thanks.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

brian john said:


> Thanks.


No problem. :thumbsup:

We're all about the money here in MA. I just submitted my application. Almost $300 for the exam fee and another $100 if I pass to get my license.


----------

